# Dendrobium victoriae-reginae cultivation



## Erythrone (Jan 26, 2013)

A friend of mine bought a Den. victoriae-reginae last Spring. The plant had 2 pseudobulbs. 

Can anybody tell me if this plant a "true" deciduous species? Will it shedd all its leaves every winter?


----------



## Ditto (Jan 26, 2013)

No it will not 
and if well cultivated it will flower several times a year


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 26, 2013)

Any tips and tricks about growing this plant Ditto?


----------



## keithrs (Jan 26, 2013)

I grow my seedlings I-C temps, 70% shade, moist year round.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks keithrs. And what about relative humidity?


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 26, 2013)

I grew them for a few years pretty well indoors. I noticed they did best in winter when the night temps were lower(cool). They tolerated the heat in the day but nit at night. After a few years they started to suffer because I could not keep night temps low enough. I gave those plants to a botanical garden with a cool house and they are now doing great and seem to always be in bloom.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you Cheyenne. Your comments confirm to me what I thought.

Although some growers sell this plant as an intermediate, it is best grown in a cool place.


----------



## keithrs (Jan 27, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Thanks keithrs. And what about relative humidity?



Right now I have 40-60% RH in the day.... I wouldn't go lower than that for any length of time.


----------

